# code 17058- how do I fix it?



## nigel_miguel (Aug 3, 2007)

Hello there, 
i replace the #4 glow plug because I got the code to replace it, and now that I've replaced it i get the code 17058 Cylinder 4 Glow Plug Circuit (Q13): Electrical Fault. How do I fix this?
thanks


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: code 17058- how do I fix it? (nigel_miguel)*

The code doesn't necessarily say "replace the glow plug", you may wanna check this link and the 101 linked at the bottom.
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...01652


----------



## nigel_miguel (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: code 17058- how do I fix it? (Theresias)*

I had replaced the glow plug because that's what the original said, once I replaced it, it gave me this code.
I had already seen that link, it doesn't really give a solution. Checking the glow plug and wiring doesn't fix it. I've done both.
When this happened to you, what did you do so that the light does not come on again.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: code 17058- how do I fix it? (nigel_miguel)*

If you did all checks and checked all 4 plugs while you were at it, but the code is still there the conclusion is simple. The control module thinks that there is still something electrical wrong, in other words you may not have done your checks properly. Either check again and this time make sure you do it right, or give it to a somebody who knows how to do those checks, or install a new ECU and hope that fixes the problem.
Read This Before Posting! FAQ & Rules for the VAG-COM forum

_Quote »_*6)* When posting questions involving trouble codes, post the complete code(s), and the text that comes with them - both lines. Do not omit anything, and don't drop any digits, not even a leading zero! Make sure to mention which controller (Engine, ABS, etc.) had the fault code(s).



_Modified by Theresias at 7:50 PM 3-3-2009_


----------



## nigel_miguel (Aug 3, 2007)

i'm not sure what you mean by doing all the checks properly?
I'm only going on what VAG-COM has told me. 
What test do I need to perform that is beyond what the VAG-COM does?
any assistance is much appreciated.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (nigel_miguel)*

The WIKI link I gave you lists things to check, further instructions and details on these checks can be found in the factory repair manual. Additionally the WIKI links to the TDIClub Glow Plug 101 for this problem, another great source for information on this.


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (Theresias)*

With the glow plugs installed get a multimeter and measure resistance of each glow plug at the top of it to the cylinder head. You should get around .6 ohms each. If any of them is different then suspect that one. If not get a test light and clip the clamp to the positive battery terminal and touch the light to the top of the glow plug and see if the light stays lit on each one.
I've had plugs pass the resistance test and not be able to sustain the test light load.
Pay special attention because many cars were wired up backward from the factory so you may have replaced #4 and need to replace #1 although usually it's the New Beetles that are like this.
If you don't find a problem with the glow plugs then it's the harness that needs to be replaced. I've replaced a TON of them.


----------

